# Meeting up in real life?



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

I started a thread to plan a trip to Chicago to meet people from PerC, inspired by your thread @ae1905 thanks!


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

This cow thing has gotten...weird.

This from someone who's seen cows up close and personal, too...


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

hammersklavier said:


> This cow thing has gotten...weird.
> 
> This from someone who's seen cows up close and personal, too...


I hope not _too _up close and personal...


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

Lol nope, I'm not a farmboy, though I'm pretty sure I've known people who had to help cows out with birthing troubles


----------



## TinyLemon (Sep 17, 2014)

Meeting people in real life is not why I joined PerC.
But if the person lived not too far away from me or if they lived very far away but I had enough money to travel and spend some time there, and if I really cared about that person, then yes, why not.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

If people were near by me I would meet them in real life. I feel it would be interesting to see if how they are in real life matched up with what I view them like on this forum.


----------



## ForestPaix (Aug 30, 2014)

I wouldn't really feel safe meeting up with random people from any website, unless I had known them for a couple of years, and gotten to know them pretty well. There are a couple of good online friends from deviantART who I'd love to meet up with one day in the future.
I did not join PerC with the intentions and hopes of meeting up with members in real life. I'd try to avoid that situation instead.


----------



## 33778 (Feb 26, 2012)

I have met @_GoodOldDreamer_ here on PerC and we´ve been in a romantic relationship for over two years now.
I used to see his posts (I kinda stalked him to read his posts because I loved them :tongue we talked here and there on VMs but one day we moved onto PMs and we became really good friends.

Neither of us were looking for a relationship, it just happened. We had so many things in common but we were so different too and I fell for him.

Last January and after being together for over a year he came to visit me. He lives in the USA and I live in Argentina so he travelled about 10.000 kilometres to see me.

The experience was positive in every way. I had the time of my life and I loved every second we spent together.
He is coming back next February and hopefully he´ll stay the entire month this time =)

There are a lot of persons here on PerC that I would love to meet in real life. I wish the distance wasn´t an issue.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

I have in the past done forum meetups. From Perc, though? Not likely, unless it was a group ENTJ meetup. But we're mostly too busy for that.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Planning a meeting with some of my friends from this website would be lovely, of course there will be some uncertainty but if you manage to build close relationships outside the forums and maintain them with care, this will only be the coronation of something wonderful. Timing, choice and trust are everything in cases like this. If you mean casual hookups, I'm completely against it unless it's something you've put some thought into.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

I've met @Kitty.diane and @hammersklavier irl.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

Daleks_exterminate said:


> I've met @_Kitty.diane_ and @_hammersklavier_ irl.


is that when you took this picture?


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

ae1905 said:


> is that when you took this picture?


Obviously.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Obviously.


right about then, I bet @_hammersklavier_ was wishin he'd stayed home on the farm with those cows 

and that's the thing: if it's extermination you're after, you can get that down at yur local bar, no need to travel thousands of miles


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

I'd like to meet someone but at the same time I don't... I'm so awkward and distant face-to-face.


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

ae1905 said:


> right about then, I bet @_hammersklavier_ was wishin he'd stayed home on the farm with those cows
> 
> and that's the thing: if it's extermination you're after, you can get that down at yur local bar, no need to travel thousands of miles


Like a moth to flame I came.

I got singed and 'twas amazing.


Kitty Sith Lord


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

hammersklavier said:


> Like a moth to *flame* I came.
> 
> I got *singed* and 'twas amazing.
> 
> ...



that explains the fire extinguisher


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Met @Bugs in July and we are still together. He's been here to visit 6 times, I think? :happy:


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Yes, I would (and have) met up with people IRL that I first met on a website. In fact, I've met literally hundreds of people in this fashion.

From PerC I've met @Sela, @Qadosh, @PowerShell, and @Tuttle (and her husband), none of who I knew prior to PerC. I've also emailed, called, or IM'ed many, many people from this site.

People I know IRL that are also on PerC are quite a few... @MrsSmith, @The Elite Zebra, @thatonedude, @InvisibleninjA, @RobinHood, plus several of SWMBO's friends that lurk, post very little, and don't want me to know it is them. So I won't blow their cover and let them think that I don't know who they are, they shall remain anonymous. 

The most distance I've ever traveled to meet people that I first met online is about 850 miles (one way).

There are many people on this site that I would like to meet, should the opportunity ever present itself.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

niss said:


> Yes, I would (and have) met up with people IRL that I first met on a website. In fact, I've met literally hundreds of people in this fashion.
> 
> From PerC I've met @_Sela_, @_Qadosh_, @_PowerShell_, and @_Tuttle_ (and her husband), none of who I knew prior to PerC. I've also emailed, called, or IM'ed many, many people from this site.
> 
> ...


After we had met up, I was thinking of making a thread like this one. It was enjoyable meeting you in person. Definitely always good to put a face\real person to a username.

I'm thinking the easiest way to facilitate meetups with multiple people on here would be to make a personalitycafe meetup on meetup.com. Specifically make it for personalitycafe members and maybe restrict it to perC members. Then plan local meetups for whatever given area we belong to. I'd definitely be willing to travel to other areas to meetup with people.


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

hammersklavier said:


> *having a rum-fueled hangover* Maybe...not.
> 
> 
> Kitty Sith Lord


Hahaha Usually alcohol makes me feel really sleepy before I drink too much (but not always) lol So, I have not had a hangover yet lol


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

Lemxn said:


> Well, *the nuts actually will have romantic interest in you. *Per example, the *last two nuts people *I've met they *started the conversations with "I am not feeling good and I want to talk to you", *without knowing me, I actually tought one of them was really cool and keep talking to the person until he lost his mind. You will notice they know everything what you do, or read every comment, etc. Sometimes I know they are nuts even without having proof, I don't know.





Wontlookdown said:


> Observation and questioning. Their answers tell it all!


funny how these two posts came one right after the other


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

Lemxn said:


> Well, the nuts actually will have romantic interest in you. Per example, the last two nuts people I've met they started the conversations with _"I am not feeling good and I want to talk to you", _without knowing me, I actually tought one of them was really cool and *keep talking to the person until he lost his mind*. You will notice they know everything what you do, or read every comment, etc. Some times I know they are nuts even without having proof, I don't know.


how did he "lose his mind"?


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

Lemxn said:


> Well, *the nuts actually will have romantic interest in you*. Per example, the last two nuts people I've met they started the conversations with _"I am not feeling good and I want to talk to you", _*without knowing me,* I actually tought one of them was really cool and keep talking to the person until he lost his mind. You will notice they know everything what you do, or read every comment, etc. Sometimes I know they are nuts even without having proof, I don't know.


so if a person "gets to know you", then he wouldn't be "nuts"?...what do you consider "knowing you"?


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

Mr. Meepers said:


> Hahaha Usually alcohol makes me feel really sleepy before I drink too much (but not always) lol So, I have not had a hangover yet lol


Beer does this for me. Not so much hard liquors.

I get the worst hangovers from them. I also get the drunkest. A single Long Island Ice Tea is enough to generate a buzz.


Kitty Sith Lord


----------



## AI.Akane (Sep 5, 2014)

I would love to meet people from here.

But it's difficult since most ppl in perc are in different countries. And I don't know anyone here who lives in my country. 
Still, if I would have the money or the chance, I would definitely do a meeting.

I think it's really interesting to get to know people with similar or different minds, especially if they live in other places.
It would be really fun for me to visit some new places and share interests.

And about romantic meetings, well who knows?
It could be difficult, but I like to keep my options open and always try new things.

The world has so much more to be discovered...


----------



## Yamato (Dec 21, 2014)

ae1905 said:


> Would you go out of your way to actually meet up with someone you first met on this site, even if it meant travelling to another city or country?
> 
> I ask because I've noticed some people (all women) actually seem to believe that that is one use for this site. I think people can do whatever they like, but meeting people here in real life isn't the reason _I'm_ on PerC.
> 
> Thoughts? Opinions? Success or horror stories?


if i like the person or am intrested , who knows i might


----------



## JacksonHeights (Nov 6, 2015)

Sure, but Id have to know someone REALLY well. Im not just going to meet up with a random guy or girl who replied to my post...I have done it with other websites before, it's actually a good way to travel! You meet someone in another country or city, travel there and hang out with them while they show you all the cool spots and places to go to


----------



## Dissonance (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm a guy, and a pretty gullible one, so yeah. Besides, I've done it many times and I'm almost never sorry I did.


----------



## Misaki (Feb 1, 2015)

Can't say that's why I'm here, but I'd be game. Just wouldn't do so lightly - they'd have to be someone I consider pretty special. There could, after all, be considerable time and money involved. But if we've got a pretty good relationship going, sure, why not? That we happened upon each other online at first doesn't really matter to me.


----------



## la_revolucion (May 16, 2013)

I am not active here enough to meet anyone on PerC, but I have meet online friends in person before. Two from LiveJournal (female friends whose blogs I read for almost 5-6+ years) and I have gone on dates via OkCupid. That's it though.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

idk, but I've met girls on the internet who live as much as 50 miles away and met them irl. I imagine I would do the same if I met someone on this site, although I doubt that would happen.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

I would, I'm planning on meeting my best friend next year when I go study abroad, I did not meet them on this site though.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

JTHearts said:


> idk, but I've met girls on the internet who live as much as 50 miles away and met them irl. I imagine I would do the same if I met someone on this site, although I doubt that would happen.


I'm assuming you live in a rural area? 50 miles isn't super far in the whole scheme of things. I know I had to expand my search for OkCupid much further when I lived in Central Wisconsin.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs (Sep 1, 2010)

Absolutely not.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

PowerShell said:


> I'm assuming you live in a rural area? 50 miles isn't super far in the whole scheme of things. I know I had to expand my search for OkCupid much further when I lived in Central Wisconsin.


Yeah, 50 miles isn't my max range, it's just that it's the furthest I've ever gone for someone. When I was 15-16 I was actually in an online relationship with a girl who lived almost 10,000 miles away (I live in Tennessee, she lived in Melbourne Australia) And I really liked her so I had seriously considered making the flight to Australia when I turned 18 to meet her. Luckily we broke up before I had to do that xD But yeah I'd go pretty far.


----------



## Fuel (Oct 20, 2015)

I would go to the end of the world to meet someone I actually like (romantically), but I guess it's only because:

1) It is hard for me to meet people since I am very introverted, hate going out, etc.

2) I do not get along with/feel nothing for the relatively small amount of people I happen to meet.

I actually went on an adventure to meet my ex-boyfriend who lived thousands of miles away. I didn't meet him on perC though. I found that I can do it only in specific circumstances though, as it is quite risky on many levels. I would probably only do it after a few months of talking to someone.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

ae1905 said:


> Would you go out of your way to actually meet up with someone you first met on this site, even if it meant travelling to another city or country?
> 
> I ask because I've noticed some people (all women) actually seem to believe that that is one use for this site. I think people can do whatever they like, but meeting people here in real life isn't the reason _I'm_ on PerC.
> 
> Thoughts? Opinions? Success or horror stories?


Not the reason I'm here, but Yes.


----------



## mhysa (Nov 27, 2014)

i would never want to meet anyone from this website under any circumstances.

actually, there are a couple of people i'd hang out with. 

but mostly no, never, under any circumstances.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

mhysa said:


> i would never want to meet anyone from this website under any circumstances.
> 
> actually, there are a couple of people i'd hang out with.
> 
> but mostly no, never, under any circumstances.


You seem highly unsafe and therefore I reflect your sentiments back at you.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

AddictiveMuse said:


> Menage a trois?


Bien sûr, ma reine !


----------

